# Bought A New Horse! **Photos Added**



## lupinfarm (Oct 24, 2009)

I went to look at a 15.2hh QH/Friesan Cross mare today, she's a palomino, 4 years old, has been broke to ride but hasn't been ridden since the winter so will need restarting. She is GORGEOUS, well mannered, picks up her feet, is good for farrier and vet and she's so calm and sweet. They wanted $750 for her, it's coming up for the end of the year, slow season, and they're downsizing the herd (they're all pets LOL, like us, but they also have 150 sheep and 40 cows). 

Well, we bought her! Her name is Miley and hopefully she should be coming home on Friday, we put a deposit on her and the lady has found trailering for us for $50.00, can't wait! I won't be doing any training with her until the spring because its so wet out right now, but we'll throw a bridle and saddle on her every now and then and I'll lunge her to keep her in shape. 

Now I have to buy her a saddle and bridle!

These are the photos that were on her Kijiji ad, she's actually dappled and does have some dark markings on her legs that, if she had a dark mane and tail and more dark markings, would make her able to be called a buckskin.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 24, 2009)

Congratulations on your new horse. You will have to post pictures!


----------



## lupinfarm (Oct 25, 2009)

I so will, I was going to post some today, but then I remember the woman we're buying her from said she'd take the ad down and by the time we got home, she had. 

She's coming Friday afternoon


----------



## lupinfarm (Oct 25, 2009)

Omg, speaking of horses... About 6 years ago we were sued after a woman rode a horse we were selling, fell off, and broke her leg. Her fault the whole thing. ANYWAY, we ended up selling the horse anyway to a farrier and knew the name of the place he owned/lived but not location. I was casually browsing the internet today and decided to look up the hunt club that he owned, and there it was.... 20km from my house in CAMPBELLFORD. What the heck?! 

We're going to drive by on the way to getting gates for the horse pasture to see if they still have Gee


----------



## freemotion (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, I guess nowadays you have to film everything just in case.  And have them sign a release.  Sheesh.

Enjoy your new girl, she sounds like fun!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey !  What a beauty ! Congratulations !!! Love her colour... We bought all three of our horses off KIJIJI also....and we still keep in touch with two of the previous owners ...

About getting sued...I dont understand some people ...A horse is a horse...it could be fully trained to the max and still have a "bad" day ....just as a human could be trained to the max in riding a horse AND how to stay on  AND still have a bad day ...

Well Happy trails !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 26, 2009)

What a beautiful horse. I'm sure you are thrilled to have her.


----------



## StacyV (Oct 26, 2009)

She is beautiful and a BIG girl!  Congratulations!


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Oct 27, 2009)

What a beautiful horse! And a great price too! Has she been started under saddle yet? We have a two year old that we'll be starting over the next year. Sounds like you'll have fun with her! Can't wait to see new pics of her in her new home!


----------



## lupinfarm (Oct 27, 2009)

Chickerdoodle13 said:
			
		

> What a beautiful horse! And a great price too! Has she been started under saddle yet? We have a two year old that we'll be starting over the next year. Sounds like you'll have fun with her! Can't wait to see new pics of her in her new home!


She was started under saddle over the winter by her farrier, western. I'm currently looking at getting her a saddle. We've been looking at a Bighorn with Haflinger Bars but my tack shop assures me they can also order a draft size too (not that I think she'll need it, the same saddle fit a pair of obese Canadians LOL). I'm going to be buying her saddle pad/s this weekend and a bridle (she wears a snaffle too, so I guess a bit lol). 

The farrier hopefully will be starting her back up since he backed and broke her to begin with.


----------



## big brown horse (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi lupin!! 

She is so pretty!  Look at those dapples too!  Cute name too!


----------



## lupinfarm (Oct 30, 2009)

Mylie is here and in her paddock. She's munching away on the field (it's an alfalfa field that we've mown down to almost nothing, theres also quite a lot of grass out there too just incase you're wondering!). She seems content, and Luna doesn't seem to care anymore that she is there. My only concern is that now she is at home, she won't come up to me. At Gabriele's place she was just hanging out eating hay and I was able to pet her, pick up her feet, etc. 

I'm hoping by the end of the week she'll have settled in enough and trust me enough that she'll come up to me readily like Luna does. 

I'm putting her on some grain despite her weight just so she has a reason to come up to me, she'll be on about 1 cup of Purina Horse Chow twice a day so I think with the grain and me going down to see her and her settling in, she should come around. 

I spoke to her farrier/trainer today and he said she was a very quick learner and she has a bright future despite the fact that he'd wished he could have kept her a bit longer for training. I'm hoping to get him to do some finishing training on her but I realize he's a busy farrier who services from our area all the way to the 519 area code (that's a huge distance) and may not be able to be here to train her. I might have to look into getting someone local to come out and train her.


----------

